# Heading South from Rhode Island



## pepsbro (Dec 2, 2015)

My wife and I are headed to Mexico Jan 1st with our camper and dogs. Looks like our first stop will be in Virginia. Looking for a RV or campground with electric near Roanoke.
Thanks 
pete


----------



## ElisaDikens (Apr 22, 2016)

pepsbro! I am sure that now you must have been back from the tour of Mexico. I will love to now from you that what things you have enjoyed there and what was the best thing for you to have fun at. That's a huge place to have fun on, i will complete love top expericne anything like this.


----------



## George Gonzales (Sep 12, 2016)

improved with the section in downtown Providence being replaced and moved to the south to lie justsouth of the Fox Point Hurricane Barrier.


----------



## Isabella John (Nov 23, 2016)

I think you must stop at Dixie Caverns Campground which is about 15 miles west of Roanoke at Salem.Hope you will find everything you are loking for at that place.


----------

